
3D airplane visualization - filipkappa
https://mdbootstrap.com/snippets/jquery/ascensus/212648
======
speps
What's the interesting part here? It uses Three.js to display a wireframe
model.

~~~
paulgb
It's not even an original model, it's from here:
[https://github.com/baronwatts/models](https://github.com/baronwatts/models)

------
keyle
As someone that usually picked the tail of the airplane and flew around the
world many times, let me tell you one thing... If you don't like turbulences,
the back is often a little more sickening than at the wings.

Maybe someone who did the math can confirm or deny... it's just a feeling.

~~~
michelb
I get sick in 10 mins on an airplane. Sitting on the wings helps tremendously.
Sat in the tail once, never again. The front is okay as well for me but i can
orient myself better on the wings and there is a lot less movement.

------
anonytrary
Given how detailed the mesh is, I find it surprising that you cannot translate
the camera. Unless I'm missing some controls somewhere, I seem to be limited
at rotating and zooming about the origin.

I tried click-drag, WSAD and arrow keys. Unfortunate that so much work went
into building the mesh, yet the tool provides no method to explore it fully.
It's a tease!

~~~
aaaaaaaaaab
>Unfortunate that so much work went into building the mesh

As others have pointed out the mesh is from here:
[https://github.com/baronwatts/models](https://github.com/baronwatts/models)

------
IfOnlyYouKnew
It’s of course somwhat useless in fulfilling its putative purpose: apparently,
seat-level data isn’t available, making this a somewhat overwrought
visualization for the data. And the most visible feature are colored seats,
but the color does not communicate anything. You have to click on each button
to get a single data point each, shown in easy-to-miss text above the useless
model.

Why not invest the time to find an example that is actually useful? There is
seatguru(?) that has all sorts of seat-level data available , I believe.

------
eat_veggies
site breaks back button

~~~
filipkappa
what do you mean?

------
elango
responsive in mobile and quite addictive to play in mobile

good job

~~~
ngcc_hk
Very good. Not sure someone said it is just ... may be it is just ... but it
is still quite good.

------
julienreszka
very 90s looks nice

~~~
TekMol
You must have had pretty modern 90s. My 90s looked like this:

[https://www.forum64.de/index.php?thread/58960-giga-cad-
plus-...](https://www.forum64.de/index.php?thread/58960-giga-cad-plus-
converter-v1-0-1-hires-multi-1fach-hires-4-fach-und-10-fach-zu-png/)

~~~
julienreszka
[https://networkchatter.wordpress.com/category/cad/](https://networkchatter.wordpress.com/category/cad/)

~~~
ngcc_hk
Not want to involve in argument but it really depend upon where you work.
Someone are evaluating autocad in 1985 I believe when we are using cadcam in
mainframe. The Ibm has to be upgraded all the times. Well, from building point
of view one floor cost More than the whole Ibm mainframe and we are building
whole housing estate. Those are still standing and housed 1/2 million people.

But what surprise me not is how giving up or not pursue Priate help autocad
due to the key is Human Resources. That is why apple Xcode is so much cf
visual studio until lately. That is why open source is nothing about business
but mind share.

Bim bim bim. Sigh. As support guy it is not sure how to do it. But it is
coming. Welcome come to 21st cen. Can it run under Js and the 24 inch windows
surface station. Wonder today.

~~~
filipkappa
besides that, it ultimately isn't done with autocad ;)

------
thomasfl
Some people have way too much time on their hands. Next time I buy airline
tickets, I will have seats in the back though.

~~~
blensor
I've watched a youtube video about the chances to survive a fall from/or with
airplane parts (sorry forgot the channel but it was some physics channel) and
the reason seems to be that airplanes tend to break in the middle while the
rear of the plane tends to stay in one piece. So you still have some
protective shell around you if the plane has a crash that is at least to some
degree survivable.

~~~
mirimir
Yeah, I prefer to sit in the last few rows. But my wife, she likes the first
few rows, because it's less hassle. So we alternate, depending on who makes
reservations.

